

Ask HN: Single Developer Cheap Setup - adityar

As a single developer with not too much in terms of financial resources ( I have time,a laptop and an internet connection), what&#x27;s a cheap setup for developing web apps?
======
mc_hammer
wampserver is good for windows server, for linux maybe docker containers will
have a good server

yeoman (+grunt) is sweet

sublime text demo is awesome

pixlr.com has a photo editor

for hosting u can use digital ocean or phpcloud (or other free cloud service,
nodejitsu etc)

for source control u can use github/bitbucket

bootstrap and fontawesome for easy designs

themeforest.net for themes

iconfinder.net

laravel and php is great for web apps

